# WARWICK DAVIS



## seiko (Jun 11, 2006)

£425 FOR MY R32 GTR FULLY COMP, £500 EXCESS, 5000 MILES A YEAR, GOT FULL NO CLAIMS AND 3 POINTS FOR SPEEDING LOL. WELL PLEASED


----------

